# Supprimer les rayures sur votre iPod



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Août 2002)

Si, comme moi, vous êtes un heureux propriétaire d'un iPod qui s'est malheuresement très vite couvert de petites rayures (notamment sur la zone d'affichage), voici la solution miracle, simple et pas cher.  

Aller dans une droguerie et acheter une bouteille de "MIROR formule cuivre". C'est un produit pour nettoyer et faire briller les cuivres, l'argenterie, les métaux, ... 
Mettre un peu de produit sur un chiffon doux en coton et frotter délicatement sur la face de votre iPod. Insistez un peu plus sur les endroits rayés. Prenez ensuite un autre chiffon doux non peulucheux pour essuyer et lustrer. 
Et voila, la face de votre iPod est maintenant comme neuf, plus aucune rayure sur l'afficheur. Le pied! 

Bonus: on peut également utiliser ce produit pour faire briller le dos métallique de votre iPod.


----------



## steph_a_paris (23 Août 2002)

Et ça marche aussi avec iBook ?


----------



## FredParis (23 Août 2002)

merci du tuyau, mon ipod est mal protégé et du coup assez rayé. je vais essayer mirror... et après je l'habille pour l'hiver  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Onra (27 Août 2002)

Quelqu'un aurait-il essayé le coup du mirror ?
Parce que c'est pas que je suis sceptique en général... mais là !!!

J'avais déjà lu un truc du même genre sur un site américain. Un type qui racontait qu'il était allé chez un marchand de montre genre swatch pour lui demander avec quoi il restaurait le cadran en plastoc des montres d'occaz. Le produit miracle utilisé ne se vends évidement qu'au states...

Bref, le mirror c'est nickel chrome ???   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Nicky-Rack (27 Août 2002)

wouawww ! c'est de l'amour ça !

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------

